# Donor Chats - Are back!



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Donor Chats are back!*

 
Weekly Chat room meet ups to talk about all things donor 
I will be your host.

Themed chat's are dependent on peer support and experience, so if your free please pop in 
and say hello, share your journey, wisdom or knowledge, and maybe between 
us we can help someone just starting out with a donor descion to make 

See you Soon 
~Dizzi~​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I would like to say a BIG thank you to all who came into Chat tonight 
 to all and to all 

See you next week !


----------

